# [SOLVED] stop: 0x00000007B Bsod error



## MosierD (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Guys, Sorry if this is in the wrong place. This is my first post and I figured this would go into the XP forums because this is an XP bsod error, and I dont think it is a hardware problem personally because all the parts I have in my computer are new.

Anyways, to the problem though.

I just built a new computer, all parts being new including the HD. Meaning there isnt anything stored on there yet.
I entered the XP pro disc I got from a friend into the drive and let it start up.
Windows setup Loaded all the files, and when it said "Setup is starting windows", the screen goes black for a second, and I then get this BSOD saying "stop: 0x00000007B..." and a set of numbers and letters in parentheses.

Anyways, I am not to sure what to do from here, any help would be appreciated, and if this is in the wrong forum, you can move it if you need to.


----------



## Fourth Stooge (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: stop: 0x00000007B Bsod error*

The BSOD should give you more information that indicates what the problem is.

It could be a number of things. Memory is always a suspect. But, the first question I have is whether the XP disk you have is a generic installation disk or was it made for a particular manufacturer. An XP disk for a Dell, for example, may only have drivers specifically for the computer it was burned for and will not work on much else.

Any additional information you have on the BSOD or the XP disk will help those smarter than me get to the root of the problem.


----------



## scorpiotail (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: stop: 0x00000007B Bsod error*

I ran into a similar problem. Are you by chance installing a 64-bit OS? If you are. Than you may need to take a stick of mem out, then install. Also if you have a custom built rig, then you will need to check a connection on the motherboard to ATX pwr. I know you are probably wondering why, let's just start with the first question.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: stop: 0x00000007B Bsod error*

A bugcheck of 0x0000007b indicates that the Microsoft Windows operating system has lost access to the system partition during startup.

Per MS, the cause:


> The INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE bug check frequently occurs because of a boot device failure. During I/O system initialization, the boot device driver might have failed to initialize the boot device (typically a hard disk). File system initialization might have failed because it did not recognize the data on the boot device. Also, repartitioning the system partition or installing a new SCSI adapter or disk controller might induce this error.
> 
> This error can also occur because of incompatible disk hardware. If the error occurred at the initial setup of the system, the system might have been installed on an unsupported disk or SCSI controller. Some controllers are supported only by drivers that are in the Windows Driver Library (WDL). (These drivers require the user to do a custom installation.)


Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## MosierD (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: stop: 0x00000007B Bsod error*

Thanks guys for all of the ideas and the help, but I just found the problem I believe.

I think the XP disc I had was corrupted or a bootleg copy (It was a burnt disc). At least it was given to me for free.

I got a real version and everything installed correctly from then on


----------

